# Accucraft after sale service ++++++



## CLRRNG (Sep 26, 2008)

*Happy Sunday to All,

I must reach out and compliment Accucraft on there after sale service. In a time that it seems that when a retailer/manufacturer or any other one selling goods the after sale service does not exist. I recently, well not so recently, purchased a Accucraft K-36 from a reputable dealer. No fault of my own but it took me almost a year to unpack it from the original shipping package. After I finally got around to unpacking it I realized it had a terminally damaged part to the running gear. A far to long period of time had passed for me to go back to the shipping company or even point the finger at the dealer. So I assumed the reponsibility of the damage, and would probably be putting out some $'s for the parts. I contacted Accucraft and spoke with Fred and then Cliff. I explaned my predicament. Cliff advised me that he does not normally stock the part(s) I need but would check his on had scrap loco's for the parts I needed. He said he would call me back with the status of his search. A few days had passed and with the holidays fast approaching I remained patiently waiting for a call. Well one week from the time I called a small box appeared in the mailbox. It was the parts I was looking for. I was floored that Accucraft and Cliff just sent the parts N/C, I was not looking for a hand out. I promptly called Cliff and thanked him for his help. Further conversation insued about how I should go about making the repairs myself. Help is always accepted and Cliff was very helpful. *
* In my opinion not only does Accucraft put out finely detailed models that I crave they also stand behind there products they sell. *

* Also worth noting I have never filled out a product registration card for the loco mentioned above or any other Accucraft/AMS product. I find those things as annoying as the subscription cards that fall out of the magazines we all read. * 
*Glen*


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I have to echo the same sentiment, I had a problem with an AML K4, and for the price I bought it from St. Aubins, Accucraft did make much money. I got hold of Cliff, and explained my problem. He said he would look around, and bam, a box appeared with the needed part. 

There is no loco in the world that never has problems, but having such great service means you can buy with confidence knowing IF you ever have a problem, Accucraft will stand behind their product. 

And yes, I had not filled out my product registration card either. 

Thanks Accucraft and Fred and Cliff! 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

We also concur with service and in particular Cliff's efforts to keep Accucraft engines running. Having done many retrofit/repairs our efforts to be timely for the customer could only happen with Accucraft's support (otherwise it would be costly and require extensive time to make parts). Thanks Cliff!


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Add me to this list of very satisfied customers of Accucraft. Cliff is the BEST! He has gone out of his way to get parts that I needed. No charge for shipping. In my case, he never had to do this for me. Just great customer service.


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Add me to the list of Accucraft and Cliff supporters. I had the same problems that greg had with the K-4. All problems were handled quickly. When the solder joints on the front pilot broke, in just a few days a box showed up in the mail for me too.

JimC.


----------



## Robbie Hanson (Jan 4, 2008)

I'll concur. Had an AMS brass caboose that, upon derailing and shorting out a turnout, was left(warning: do not leave these trains unattended!) for at least an hour, and the trucks literally MELTED. Accucraft and Cliff arranged to send me a replacement, FREE OF CHARGE, for my caboose---unbelievable thanks to them for helping out a broke 15 year old!


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

I must add my appreciation to Cliff also. Nick Jr


----------



## livesteam5629 (Jan 2, 2008)

Cliff is one of those individuals who exceeds the "Top Drawer" standard. We use to call them the upper 5% er's in the Army. Above and beyond that necessary to accomplish anything. Hope he is around Accucraft for a good while. 
N


----------

